# Smoking paprika powder



## M3 Pete (Nov 24, 2020)

I know that "real" smoked paprika is made from fresh chilis dried for days in a smoker.  But can you "smoke" store-bought paprika powder?


----------



## SherryT (Nov 24, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing!

I'm almost out of smoked pap, but I have a HUGE container of sweet pap, so I thought I'd toss about a half-cup onto a small tray  (same for kosher salt as well) when I smoke my canadian bacon tomorrow and see how it turns out.


----------



## forktender (Nov 24, 2020)

You sure can and it is super easy.  
Pour it on a tray or baking sheet and smoke it the same way you would smoke salt.  Which is at low temps cold smoking would be even better but low temps will work, Smoke it for an hour than pull it out to stir it up than do the same until you get it to the desired smokiness. The place it in the oven with the oven turned off until it's cool I leave it overnight to make sure I don't end up with a moisture problem.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

Sure can. I use a coffee filter to put it in and cold smoke it. Comes out great.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Sure can. I use a coffee filter to put it in and cold smoke it. Comes out great.



I like that idea.

I always just put it on a sheet pan.Will have to give the coffee filter a go.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Sure can. I use a coffee filter to put it in and cold smoke it. Comes out great.




 Steve H


Not sure what you mean by this,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 29, 2020)

forktender said:


> You sure can and it is super easy.
> The place it in the oven with the oven turned off until it's cool I leave it overnight to make sure I don't end up with a moisture problem.





 forktender


When you say that you put it into the oven.  Does that mean you simply transfer the pan with the paprika from the smoker directly to the oven just to let it cool off with the door closed?

No Heat involved regarding the oven.  Right?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Steve H
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this,
> ...



You use a coffee filter to hold the paprika while you cold smoke it. When it is done. I just leave it in a dry place over night to make sure that if it collected any moisture it should dry out.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 29, 2020)

Never thought of this ... great info ... I have huge containers of sweet, but can always only find tiny ones smoked.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Never thought of this ... great info ... I have huge containers of sweet, but can always only find tiny ones smoked.



And considering the cost of smoked paprika. You can't loose. When I do this. I also do other spices like Cayenne, kosher salt, chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder, and pepper.  I'm going to try doing the Lowery seasoned salt next. That should be interesting.


----------



## M3 Pete (Dec 14, 2020)

For coffee filters, the basket ones would be best.  We use cone filters and they don't work so well.  I may pick up a cheap package of basket filters.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes, the basket ones are best.  I got them at the Dollar store.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 10, 2021)

I am trying to cold smoke some paprika  roughly how long do I let it smoke for,


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> I am trying to cold smoke some paprika  roughly how long do I let it smoke for,



I go a hour. Stirring every 15 minutes. Make sure you let it set on your counter for a hour or 2 afterwards, stirring once in awhile to make sure any moisture is gone.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 10, 2021)

ok thanks  I have been smoking it for about 2 hours  i stirred it about every 20  so I will pull it now  thanks for the advise


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks really good. What type of smoke did you use?


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jul 6, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Sure can. I use a coffee filter to put it in and cold smoke it. Comes out great.


I do it the way Steve does it, I followed his lead  And every now  and then stir it so you can make it as smoky as you want.


----------



## forktender (Jul 6, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> forktender
> 
> 
> When you say that you put it into the oven.  Does that mean you simply transfer the pan with the paprika from the smoker directly to the oven just to let it cool off with the door closed?
> ...


I'm not sure how I missed this, but yes I just place the sheet pan in the oven with the oven light on.
The same way I dry my sour dough starter John.  I buy this brand because it's sold locally for under $6.00.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 7, 2021)

Didn’t see anyone mention what wood they use? At the moment I have chunks in apple, hickory, mesquite, cherry (on the way), and just stumbled onto Orange (which could be interesting) … also chips in alder, pecan … all the foregoing requiring some amount of heat in the Smokin-It … have to check my pellets inventory … guessing best to use those and a tube Or make dust and use a tray.

Suggestions/experiences?


----------



## forktender (Jul 7, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Didn’t see anyone mention what wood they use? At the moment I have chunks in apple, hickory, mesquite, cherry (on the way), and just stumbled onto Orange (which could be interesting) … also chips in alder, pecan … all the foregoing requiring some amount of heat in the Smokin-It … have to check my pellets inventory … guessing best to use those and a tube Or make dust and use a tray.
> 
> Suggestions/experiences?


I've done it with all of my smokers, offset, drum, kettle, pellet puker even on my Weber gas grill with chips and a foil pouch full of chips and dust. Do whatever you need to do to get smoke on it without a lot of heat say under 220*. 

Personally, I like to cold smoke it using a maze with dust in anything with a cover on it. I mainly use my Camp Chef Pellet grill. I put the tray on the second level rack because it is closer to the exhaust outlet height, so it gets good and smokey. I will run anywhere from 2-4 mazes of dust or 2-4 tubes of pellets.

I use Oak, Pecan, Hickory, Cherry or Apple if I want a lighter smoke profile.

After it's comes off the smoker I place the whole tray into the oven with the oven light on in the winter but this time of year you could put it anywhere as long as it's covered and has airspace around it until it's 100% dry. I leave it in the oven with the light on overnight, the light tells everyone there is something in there, it works for me.

Try it out, it's as easy as smoking salt.
Dan


----------

